# Alabama River Report



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Spent the past 2 days on the river and the bite was as good as I've seen it in a while. I should have been yellowcat fishing but I just stuck with some shad. The river has settled out and the water didnt fluctuate much. Caught all these on trotlines and rod and reel. Fish were still full of eggs.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

June is prime time. If I ever get my outboard out of the shop I'll be out there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang! I don't ever want to clean that many fish though


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

beautiful fish! All I can seem to catch are the ones that are a little bigger than eating size


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoked em didn't ya Steve. Whats that thing in the middle?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Smoked em didn't ya Steve. Whats that thing in the middle?


Had one yellowcat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna be out of it for a little while. Think I have my boat sold. Leave me a couple.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be out of it for a little while. Think I have my boat sold. Leave me a couple.



That sounds terrible!! Uok?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> That sounds terrible!! Uok?


Yeah it's all good. I'm getting me something a little bigger and faster. Gonna get Blazer to build me a 2170 and turn it into a catfish rig.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of cats !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yessir, that's a fine pile of cats - and bream!

Any particular depth better than others?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good mess there. Funny looking one in the middle..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah it's all good. I'm getting me something a little bigger and faster. Gonna get Blazer to build me a 2170 and turn it into a catfish rig.


Going full catfish huh? Screw that expensive offshore mess..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah it's all good. I'm getting me something a little bigger and faster. Gonna get Blazer to build me a 2170 and turn it into a catfish rig.


Dang fine boat ! I regret selling mine every time I go fishing .


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*nice*

nice mess of fish


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Yessir, that's a fine pile of cats - and bream!
> 
> Any particular depth better than others?


Didn't seem to matter. The bite was just ok tuesday and really turned on Wednesday morning.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be on the hunt tonight, tomorrow and Sunday night. I'm sure the majority of big fish are still spawning but there should be some done by now.
Baits in the well. All I need is a pile of bluegills to go along with these guys and I'm good for tonight.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

do I see an eel in there, Glen?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

DLo said:


> do I see an eel in there, Glen?


That's a pair of needle nose pliers


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet catching the bait was fun!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I bet catching the bait was fun!


I tell you what, I can sit on my bucket and catch bullheads until the sun comes up. I love those things almost as much as flatheads. I make excuses just to go bullhead fishing sometimes:brows:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> I tell you what, I can sit on my bucket and catch bullheads until the sun comes up. I love those things almost as much as flatheads. I make excuses just to go bullhead fishing sometimes:brows:



If I ever get started catching finger size bream, I'll be there all day


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cathunter... you use small catfish as bait? Cut or live?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

He uses them live for flatheads. Look back at his past posts and explains how to catch bullheads for bait


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll have to look into that. I've been fishing the Alabama River for 20 years and never caught a Bull or a Flathead in there. Just Blues and Channels with an occasional Yellow. Never a mess like that though. We are OBVIOUSLY doing something wrong...

But, I be doing something wrong tomorrow morning. haha Cats or no Cats, I'll be on the water.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, hit the water for 5 hours today. 2 squealer Blues. One on cut shad and the other on chicken liver. Had 1 more bite on cut shad and 8-10 bites on liver...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well, hit the water for 5 hours today. 2 squealer Blues. One on cut shad and the other on chicken liver. Had 1 more bite on cut shad and 8-10 bites on liver...


Fish tonight for Flatheads. Dark night. Live bream. Or pollywogs if you can get them. I wouldn't waste time with the liver.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Fish tonight for Flatheads. Dark night. Live bream. Or pollywogs if you can get them. I wouldn't waste time with the liver.


When the moon goes dark the predators come out


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glen did you fish over this way this weekend?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Glen did you fish over this way this weekend?


Fished Yellow, and Perdido..Escambia Tomorrow


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Cathunter PM*

Cathunter, I sent u a PM about a possible trip.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Fish tonight for Flatheads. Dark night. Live bream. Or pollywogs if you can get them. I wouldn't waste time with the liver.


Tadpoles for catfish? Never heard that one... 

Only thing I ever catch on live bream is a big Spoonbill.... Every so often. They supposedly eat plankton and such, but I've caught two on bream. No other takers on the live bream. Cut bream will yield blues, but not as many as livers.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Polliwogs are small "mudhole" catfish (in this case) 
I've caught spoonbills on everything including bream shad and even soap. I think there are just so many of them they eventually just run into my line!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Polliwogs are small "mudhole" catfish (in this case)
> I've caught spoonbills on everything including bream shad and even soap. I think there are just so many of them they eventually just run into my line!


Thats exactly what they do. They dont eat bait they are plankton feeders. They just swim in big schools with their mouths open. My gramps use to catch them over 90lbs on bushhooks.


----------

